
XAuth a useful service with a poor name - pelle
http://stakeventures.com/articles/2010/04/19/xauth-a-useful-service-with-a-poor-name
======
jkincaid
"The problem that this aims to fix is really a UI one, not a security one. If
you know the user already uses Google accounts and Meebo, there is no need to
over clutter your user interface with login buttons to 40 different social
networks."

This is only a small part of what XAuth can do. From my understanding,
'extenders' can include anything they want in their XAuth token, including
session IDs. If you want to, you can allow 'receivers' to automatically gain
access to your users' data, without prompting the user to connect their
account to the receiver site.

It sounds to me a lot like Facebook's auto-connect stuff that is in the
pipeline.

------
johSho7w
...and here I was thinking about X11 authority. Silly me.

------
Sephr
Wow, that's eerily similar to my open source library/service, jData.

